# Proof that color neutral is win!



## Hadley4000 (Dec 12, 2009)

I doubt many of you know this, but I am color neutral. Earlier, I was doing a solve with blue cross. Soon as it was done, I noticed that the red cross also finished at the same with, with an x-cross. Before even starting pairs on blue I switched over to red, mid solve.

It was epic.


----------



## Faz (Dec 12, 2009)

Win. Cn is win.


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2009)

CN 4 LIFE.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 12, 2009)

CN...is....AWESOME!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 12, 2009)

meh CN fails hard


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh how I wish I was CN.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 12, 2009)

What was the time, and what do you average?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 12, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> What was the time, and what do you average?



lolpwnd


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 12, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> meh CN fails hard



I hope by "CN" you mean "Chuck Norris."


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > meh CN fails hard
> ...



No he means Cartoon-network.


----------



## Arendil (Dec 12, 2009)

Edward said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



No i believe he means Community Networking

... I wish I was Color Neutral


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 12, 2009)

Arendil said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...



No he means Color Neutral.

kthxbai


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 12, 2009)

Arendil said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...


No, I actually meant "Combined Nomenclature."


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2009)

Alright, let's keep the completely off topics posts to a minimum.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 13, 2009)

I have better proof- Rowe Hessler.


----------



## Toad (Dec 13, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I have better proof- Rowe Hessler.



Feliks?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 13, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I have better proof- Rowe Hessler.
> ...



When he does it officially. 
Yeah, he pwns and I know Feliks is a beast and junk but Rowe is the best official cn, amirite?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 13, 2009)

Edmund said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



For now....

On-Topic- I don't really see how 2 solves can prove CN better or worse, although I do like CN.


----------



## Toad (Dec 13, 2009)

Edmund said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Yes. You are right 

But saying that doesn't really prove your point that CN is the best considering Rowe isn't a WR holder...

BUT I'm not saying it isn't good, maybe just nobody has yet perfected it to the standard of white/yellow solvers (Erik, Tomasz) ...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 13, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > What was the time, and what do you average?
> ...


How do you know? Do you know the times? Then why don't you tell?

Definitely a cool thing to do, I'm just wondering whether it was also good timewise.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 13, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> But saying that doesn't really prove your point that CN is the best considering Rowe isn't a WR holder...



Dude, stfu and do your research. He's held a couple WR's and set one today. Rowe proves CN is win.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 13, 2009)

I became color neutral very early on, and it definitely helped. But, I had a hard time mastering F2L.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 13, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



I beg to differ.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 13, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



lol. You took too long, Chris. Btw, it's not 3.15 anymore.


----------



## Toad (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeh I realise he is 2x2 ave WR holder so probs should've worded my post differently cos I was just thinking about 3x3...

But if you can perfect CN to the level of other solvers (as I was saying at the end of my post) there's no reason for it not to be faster.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



I didn't realize there was a third page when I made this 'quick post' (using the box at the bottom).

And the fact that I used one that hasn't been updated with today's WR shows that even without today he still did.

So I win too =p


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 13, 2009)

Funny thing is, I learned to be CN from Dan Brown....


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 13, 2009)

This is like me saying Cross-on-left is win because Tomasz has the WR avg. You can't just pin someone's speed on a random aspect of their cubing. People are good because they practice, not because they are CN or they do Cross-on-Left.


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Definitely a cool thing to do



You're right there. I myself have done this quite a few times. Usually I do it on bigcubes, where a good cross saves a lot of time. Changing sides on 3x3 is likely to slow you down.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 13, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> What was the time, and what do you average?



Turned out not so good. 2 look OLL and did the wrong U perm. Ended up being 23, and I usually average 20-21.


Also, y'all are taking this post waaaaaaaaaaaaay too seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 13, 2009)

I wish I were cn =(

I can only solve yellow and white crosses


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2009)

How can everyone forget Robert Yau? 
http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=146
CN = computer cube UWR.

I wish I'm fully CN. Most of the time I use white, sometimes I use yellow. Today, for the 3rd solve of the weekly competition, I was able to suddenly use orange and get a time that's faster than the average without the solve being easy at all. The cross wasn't even all that special. Sometimes I can get one solve where I feel truly CN, then not be able to do it a few solves later.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 13, 2009)

I can be CN if I want to.
I usually can use 3 colours for cross, and I'm about 5-8 seconds slower with a different colour.
Also, I solve cross on whatever face it's most convenient for my hands.

--Ranzha


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm too used to white/yellow or white/blue (Jap scheme) for colors...and why do so many people with they were color neutral? Just practice with color neutralness. Also, you people are such haters of white, it makes me sad  white is my favorite color. xD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 13, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> white is my favorite color. xD



...does not compute...does not compute...does not compute...


----------



## Rikane (Dec 13, 2009)

^ Because white isn't a colour? 
I like being opposite neutral though, saves me from thinking too hard about a certain cross


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not CN on 3x3 but several times I've switched sides during a 2x2 solve. It doesn't make a good solve better but I've saved some bad solves and made them average.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 13, 2009)

color neutral on 2x2 only... and big cube centers....the rest is opposite color neutral for me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 13, 2009)

Rikane said:


> ^ Because white isn't a colour?
> I like being opposite neutral though, saves me from thinking too hard about a certain cross



Yup. And yay for spelling colour the right way.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 13, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > What was the time, and what do you average?
> ...


Heh, I was waiting for Hadley's response.

These kind of things either work really well, or rather mediocrely... in any case, thanks for remembering to ask that, Stefan.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 13, 2009)

You missed a 'u' out of your title dude.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm forcing myself to be Color Neutral now.
It makes somewhat sense, since I'm already method neutral.
White's my main cross, and I'm only ~1s slower on yellow.
I'm close to it for green cross already. Then I'm going to go for blue, then o/r.

Whenever I say 'cross' above, I mean bottom face, in use of any of the following methods that I'm somewhat method neutral with: Petrus, CFOP, ZZ, Roux.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 14, 2009)

Thrawst had a cool idea he posted in a video awhile back. He rolled a dice or a 1x1 and whatever color landed on top he would solve (and if it was a dice he would have the numbers correspond with colors).


----------



## brunson (Dec 14, 2009)

Rikane said:


> ^ Because white isn't a colour?
> I like being opposite neutral though, saves me from thinking too hard about a certain cross


White is a color. Black isn't a color.


Edmund said:


> Thrawst had a cool idea he posted in a video awhile back. He rolled a dice or a 1x1 and whatever color landed on top he would solve (and if it was a dice he would have the numbers correspond with colors).


Or you could just roll the cube you're solving. It's shaped remarkably similarly to a die. (P.S. dice is plural, die is singular).


----------



## Edmund (Dec 14, 2009)

I knew that dice was plural but I didn't know if die was spelled weird so I tried to play it save and say dice. And yes the cube would be a good idea unless it pops when you drop it and you wanna drop it far enough to give it rolling time.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been CN my whole time cubing, so i have no idea what it owuld be like solving on one color every time. It could be better with lookahead, it may not be. I dont even pay attention to what color i am solving anymore, i just see the pairs and where they go. I dont keep in my head all the time "i have to look for blue corners" while doing the f2l with a blue cross, i just look ahead at the pieces and i just automatically know where they go. After so much time doing it, it is really just as if im doing the same color everytime, cuz it doesnt matter at all. It is quite an accomplishment though being the fastest CN cuber


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 14, 2009)

brunson said:


> Rikane said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Because white isn't a colour?
> ...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 14, 2009)

color neutral on everything but 3, opposite color on 3


----------



## ferpsg (Dec 14, 2009)

damn, CN are lucky, i'm a blue cross solver on everything


----------



## Dene (Dec 14, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> white is the absence of colour and black is the presence of all colours.



White is a combination of all colours on the spectrum. So I don't think it is the absence of all colours.

Black is caused when all colours are absorbed.

According to wiki, both are colours ("colors" :/).


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 14, 2009)

honestly i would love to be color neutral, but it really messes up my F2L


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> After so much time doing it, it is really just as if im doing the same color everytime, cuz it doesnt matter at all.



Rowe this is a really inspiring quote, this might make me consider switching back to CN (I was for a very short time, maybe 6-8 months when I first started). I feel exactly as you describe, but between yellow and white only. I am perfectly color neutral between them in that I don't even think about the color I am solving, like you said I just put the blocks together.

I like the advantage of being opposite color neutral in that my F2L pieces are always the same, but I *love* the potential for easy extended crosses when using CN.

I might have to try to see if I can readjust to color neutral without totally destroying my F2L times and having to start from scratch with it, but your quote is inspiring me to try it.

Chris


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 15, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> white is the absence of colour and black is the presence of all colours.



Umm... about that...


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 15, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > white is the absence of colour and black is the presence of all colours.
> ...



In terms of art, you're partially correct, black is all *pigments* put together, and white is all *pigments* absent.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 15, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



...if you're painting on a white canvas.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 15, 2009)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Rikane (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay, my bad, let's just think of it this way perhaps?
In a dark room (i.e. no lights) what do you see? Blackness/darkness

When all colours are absorbed by an object, then no light is reflected into our eyes.
Inversely(?) when all colours are reflected, then all the light is reflected into our eyes and we - normally - perceive white.

The "normally" for colour blind people.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 15, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > After so much time doing it, it is really just as if im doing the same color everytime, cuz it doesnt matter at all.
> ...



 i am glad i have inspired you. The point is that CN is not as hard as people think it is, it just takes time and practice. But since I have never just solved ONE single color, i wouldnt know if it makes the lookahead better or not. Im glad you know what i mean, because i wasn't sure i was that good at explaining it .


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 15, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > After so much time doing it, it is really just as if im doing the same color everytime, cuz it doesnt matter at all.
> ...



Just start practicing with one other color to start. I've been playing around with orange a bit, mostly during OH, where lookahead is easier. Eventually I will add red. Then the other two.


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2009)

I strongly recommend not doing it the way DavidWoner is. Instead I recommend going cold turkey and following Dan Brown's advice - choose the side that has the most edges already done for the cross (usually at least one side will have on edge in place) and use that side.


----------



## Faz (Dec 15, 2009)

Dene said:


> I strongly recommend not doing it the way DavidWoner is. Instead I recommend going cold turkey and following Dan Brown's advice - choose the side that has the most edges already done for the cross (usually at least one side will have on edge in place) and use that side.



That.

And Rowe, you're awesome, you put my thoughts into words.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 15, 2009)

Rowe, you summed it up well! I also have always been color neutral for my entirety of cubing. 

A lot of times after a solve I can't even tell you what side I did, just such second nature to me.


----------



## Edward (Dec 15, 2009)

Color neutral went from being underrated, to almost overrated in a mater of a few hours -_-.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 15, 2009)

brunson said:


> Rikane said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Because white isn't a colour?
> ...


Are you serious? They are obviously both colors.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Rikane said:
> ...


You gotta be kidding. Of course both are *not* colors.


----------

